# Merit List For University Of Lahore



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

link is up......can check it........i m in the waiting list for self-finance


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

congratz but its my advice right now also dont to go there


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

geez, its not even that bad. what do you have against that place anyway?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

why fareeha.....why are you telling this always......its a good university....what would you choose...UOL or SMDC....did you tried in UOL


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

yes Fareeha... i think you should stop with this :s its not a bad university.... its pretty good actually.. its got an amazingly strong governing body... and it will be one of the top universities in lahore in a few years i am sure... its also in the top 500 universities in the world... also.. the campuses say a lot about university... if you go look at the UOL campus you will see that it is really incredible... and they are really rich too... hmm... did you apply there?? 

oh well... i hope i get in.. inshAllah.. chickoos wish you all the best!!! hope you get in too


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ok guyz go on with that what could i say, i cant say openly everything here, but be ware they are having fights with pmdc  n ya after 3rd pre clinical years u would have to go all way 8 to 10 km to their affiliated hospital so best of luck


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

oh really?? are you sure they are having fights?? i havent heard about this one... how do you know? hmm... i will see if i can find out...


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

sara i think fareeha is correct to some extent......but inshalaah i'll find out tomorrow or so about this ..........i am also backing off from UOL due to the fees,as SMDC is offering a lower fees than UOL for overseas candidates........

i am going to ask someone today about this .....if you guys have any problem give me a call 03343558386


----------



## Rose Gem (Jun 5, 2009)

I am planning to apply to this University, but sadly cant find the link to UOL campus and hostel pictures, can anyone help me out?? may I know the deadline for applying as well?? Thank youuuu!!!...


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

well rose gem.........there is nothing in the website of this uni,u should come and have a look at this uni .last year the entry test was held on oct 25....i am a hostilite and i am living in a private hostel,and if you want to live in a hostel you too will have to live in private hostel.Furthermore the private hostels are however indirectly the hostels of this uni........


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Rose Gem!

Last year UOL had one of the last admission dates.. and this years admission date hasn't been announced yet... but yeah prepare for an entrance exam like all universities... 

Also, Amir ^^ is right.. you won't find anything on the website... So if you want to look at the campus, visit it! Its 10km on Raiwind road.. I have to say it is one of the most beautiful campus I have seen in Lahore.. There are some pictures on my website …:: b u t t e r f l y::…. 

As for the hostels, the university's hostels are currently underconstruction right behind the campus. However, most people who are currently enrolled are in private hostels... I have seen a friend's hostel room.. It is small, it has 2 beds, 2 cupboards, and a bathroom.. My friend and her room mate bought a UPS and a Split AC and a mini-fridge for their room and they both share the bills... So if you are lucky and you find a good room mate you can do something like this too..


----------



## alfirin (Jan 10, 2010)

Guys I have a huge issue! Plz help!!!

I did my O/A levels from Beaconhouse Isb, had 7 A's in Olevels, during my Alevels I fell seriously ill with Hepatitis A, I got an A in psychology, B in biology and D in chem/physix =S . I was extremely depressed cuz i had 3 A's in my AS and one B. This result changed everything, it ruined my chances to agakhan etc even tho i made it thru the entry test, I gave my SAT 2 biology and got a score of 770 on the basis of which i applied to the US and got acceptances, unfortunately i cudnt awail that option cuz medicine there is long and costly. due to sheer badluck and circumstances, I ended up missing Shifa and Foundation Uni deadlines. Then a few months later the PMDC UHS test showed up but my equivalence was only 845 so that dint work out. I was extremely depressed cuz that also meant i cudnt get into LMDC, in the end my last option was The University of Lahore and i got a really good score and was high on the merit list despite being handicapped by my equivalence. My issue now is, even though classes havent started yet, (they start monday) people have been giving me a negative depiction of the uni and this has made me quite upset cuz i want to do my ability/talent justice!! 

I have a few questions:

A. what would you do in this situation?

B. If i want to go practice in the US, will this uni hamper me in any way

C. Shoudl i retake my A levels and tryout for Agakhan again, which means losing a year basically

D. shud I tryout for AMC NUST, i have an excellent biology SAT 2 score, is giving chem and phy sat 2 a good idea.

E. shoudl i study a year at University colleg of medicine and then apply for transfer at Shifa/LMDC etc, what are my chances for that?

I would be extremely grateful if somebody offers me some insight!!
Thank you!


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

alfirin said:


> Guys I have a huge issue! Plz help!!!
> 
> I did my O/A levels from Beaconhouse Isb, had 7 A's in Olevels, during my Alevels I fell seriously ill with Hepatitis A, I got an A in psychology, B in biology and D in chem/physix =S . I was extremely depressed cuz i had 3 A's in my AS and one B. This result changed everything, it ruined my chances to agakhan etc even tho i made it thru the entry test, I gave my SAT 2 biology and got a score of 770 on the basis of which i applied to the US and got acceptances, unfortunately i cudnt awail that option cuz medicine there is long and costly. due to sheer badluck and circumstances, I ended up missing Shifa and Foundation Uni deadlines. Then a few months later the PMDC UHS test showed up but my equivalence was only 845 so that dint work out. I was extremely depressed cuz that also meant i cudnt get into LMDC, in the end my last option was The University of Lahore and i got a really good score and was high on the merit list despite being handicapped by my equivalence. My issue now is, even though classes havent started yet, (they start monday) people have been giving me a negative depiction of the uni and this has made me quite upset cuz i want to do my ability/talent justice!!
> 
> ...











You should do F.Sc. Pre-medical


----------



## Musa_Jutt (Feb 1, 2013)

if you want to see all the private of Gov universities in Lahore with full details you should have to visit this place..


----------

